# no support.....need help



## Adrienne A (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got basically no support from friends and family...mainly because they don't have it and don't understand it. my mom is in denial and keeps stressing that I'm the one that is bringing the symptoms on myself (the old 'it's all in your head' thing). I've been to a variety of doctors of course and only one has truly understood me. However since I'm at college with no car I can't just get up and go see him. I've had the symptoms for years but didn't know what it was until only a few short months ago. I've got a lot of questions (which explains all the posts







) and don't really know what I should be doing. Most of any help I get is from websites I find and this site itself because of course, I thought I was the only one with these problems. I can get rides to go the health stores and I'm pretty health-conscious anyway so I can change my diet, but got any tips, advice, kind words....anything?????thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

This might sound crazy, but maybe you can forget about convincing people that it's real for now, and work on getting to understand your IBS (everyone's is different) and how to manage it.Have you had any tests done? If not, you may need to go see the good doctor again, and see about referals to GI specialists or allergists. It's always good to make sure your symptoms aren't being caused by something else. Also, if these people agree that you have IBS, maybe later you can bring in your mom and have them explain it to her.Next, figure out what your triggers are if you haven't already--I'm not sure that you've mentionned them yet. Then you can better adapt and cope.If you're willing to be proactive and strong willed, then you can definately cope with this pain-in-the-arse condition and do what you want with your life.But you have to learn about it and how to manage it, and then learn how to deal with the social issues, like talking to family and friends, and learning how to handle road trips, school, etc.If you have any more specific questions, go ahead and ask, I am happy to try and answer them. Obviously you're not alone!Take care,midge.


----------



## Adrienne A (Jan 10, 2005)

Well that's the thing. I have had tests run but yeah I havent gone to a GI person to do any specific tests like a colonoscopy. My mom yells a lot whenever I bring up any "problems" I'm having and says I'll get over it but I guess being half scared because of what she'll say if I recommend a GI keeps me from getting any real help. The nurse on campus can arrange for me to see a doctor but because its outside the area it'll cost more and money is running low with my mom right now so she's pretty tight. but, no excuses!! Lol...and thanks.


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

This condition totally is a pain, but u learn 2 live with it.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't have any of the diarhea and cramping, but I had the gas and bloating and what not.I have been to see a regular GI and a colon and rectal surgeon, and they didn't tell me anything that I didn't already know by reading books and all of the posts on this site.Although I guess it sounds like the best thing to do is have tests run to make sure it is not anything more serious, if possible.


----------



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm new to this idea of having to deal with IBS on a regular occasion, it's very disruptive to all aspests of my life, and i'm only 24. I feel like my life is ruined, but I'm glad there are other people who go through this and understand what I'm going through, because there are alot of people who have told me it's due to stress, and yah as long as I don't ALLOW myself to get stressed, I'll be fine. Really, I've tried that, and I'm not really stressed at all except by having these IBS problems. Anyways I feel like crying alot to have to deal with this, I hope I'm not alone in feeling this way. I understand how you feel age24.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

ok, heres what i learnt... ibs sucks somedays it will drag you down but always fight it, you learn to cope.some poeple dont understand, explain it in whatever way you feel you need to, i always tell everyone im close too, i find it less stressful that people know im not "normal". sometimes my mom says maybe its gone too, then off i goto to somewhere daft like mc donalds and home i return with ab pain and ibs D, ironic really even when i know its just lurking in the shadows im always willing to think its gone!as for your new suffering, keep a food diary of everything you eat and drink rate how ill you are the next day then make comparrisons of what you are having when you are good and bad!! it takes a while and sometimes alot makes u ill but after your tummy settles sometimes u can introduce other things back! http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=25;t=002421 thats the link for my triggers and some other peoples it may help you though dont assume yours are the same, its a trial and error, it took me 2years to get somewhat settled i still have to becareful of what i eat but its a small price to pay!


----------

